# We are flying from California to Boston to see......



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

.....Dr. Sisson, the Neurologist. 

On Thursday night we are taking the "red eye" flight to Boston. Dolcina will be seen by Dr. Sisson to assess her illness. We are landing at 6:20am Friday morning. Our appointment is at 12noon. We should be able to hop on the flight the same day at 4:30pm and be back in California at about 10pm.:w00t:

Will tell you all about the trip when we are back.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Good luck! Dolcina looks so beautiful in her big, yellow bow!!! I hope he can help to stabilize her!!!:wub:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Hope you have safe travels and get much useful information.


----------



## LinzFair (Oct 10, 2010)

Welcome to Boston !! Dress warm, that is all I can tell you. It has been insanely cold here lately 

That is great news you are bringing her all the way here, what a great fur mom you are.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Good luck with the appointment. I so hope and prayer you get great news and treatment for Dolcina


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Good luck with the flight and the appointment!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sammy, thank you for posting your plans. . . you will be in our hearts as you travel and speak w/the doctors. May they have the experience & wisdom you need just now, and help you to know what to do for your baby. 
Remember to keep taking deep breaths---sounds silly but it is true---one step at a time. Thank God for people on SM who have walked your journey. Take courage from them, and from we who pray for you. Big hug.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Praying all goes well for you and your little beauty.
xoxoxooxoxoxoxox


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Sammy, I'll be thinking of you and your little doll. Good luck!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Praying that all goes well for you and Dolcina in Boston.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

CeeCee's Mom said:


> Good luck! Dolcina looks so beautiful in her big, yellow bow!!! !:wub:


Hi Diane,

I got the idea of BIG BOWS from you:smrofl:


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Summergirl73 said:


> Hope you have safe travels and get much useful information.


Hi Bridhget

Will:wavetowel2: wave over Virgina when we fly over you:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

LinzFair said:


> Welcome to Boston !! Dress warm, that is all I can tell you. It has been insanely cold here lately
> 
> Lindsey,
> 
> ...


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

TLR said:


> Good luck with the appointment. I so hope and prayer you get great news and treatment for Dolcina


:ThankYou::ThankYou::ThankYou:


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Hunter's Mom said:


> Good luck with the flight and the appointment!


:w00t:We sure need a good luck: I'll tell you why: we are flying stand by:smpullhair::smpullhair::smpullhair:


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

Safe travels Sammy and Dolcina! I hope you are able to get some answers, be sure to write down any questions you can think of before, I know I always forget all my questions as soon as I walk in. I'll be thinking about you and Dolcina. 

Love the big bows too.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> Remember to keep taking deep breaths---sounds silly but it is true---one step at a time. Thank God for people on SM who have walked your journey. Take courage from them, and from we who pray for you. Big hug.



EFXARISTO' - Thank YOU!

I start to feel what is ahead of me. This morning I called the insurance and inquired why they not reimbursed me the full amount of my Vet and "specialists" expenses. Well apparently my policy covers "only" 80% for specialists.

They also deducted $200 each time I went to see another specialist as if it was a different case.....I objected to that of course and they said they will investigate into it....:smilie_tischkante:


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

KAG said:


> Praying all goes well for you and your little beauty.
> xoxoxooxoxoxoxox


:ThankYou:Kerry


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Cosy said:


> Sammy, I'll be thinking of you and your little doll. Good luck!


Dear Brit,

we have communicating with PM and you have been a source of hope and I
:ThankYou: for that:aktion033:


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

lynda said:


> Praying that all goes well for you and Dolcina in Boston.


Well Lynda,

every time I see your cuties:tender::tender::tender::tender:, I say to myself: "well why coudn't I handle more than 2 furbabies?

I was almost going to add 1 more furbaby to replace the loss of Bambolina, and then this happens....:smcry:

Hopefully in one year time Dolcina will be well and I can bring home another furbaby:aktion033:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Safe travels....keeping Dolcina in my prayers.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

BellaEnzo said:


> Safe travels Sammy and Dolcina!I'll be thinking about you and Dolcina.
> 
> Love the big bows too.












Grazie grazie grazie:ThankYou::ThankYou::ThankYou:

Yes we :heart::heart::heart: big bows:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Dearest Sammy - so glad to read this. You are such a devoted mom to your little ones. I was just wondering late last night how Dolcina was doing...that's why I don't sleep at night. I get into bed and start thinking of the little fluffs here who are sick. :smilie_tischkante: So glad you're going to see the best. As I think I posted once, I did that with my son when he almost died at age 2. I found the best doctor in the country for it and traveled to him. I felt so much better. Sending prayers for the two of you on your travels and the exam. Wow a red eye and then functioning at a doc appointment! Do take a list and try to write down some things he says.Try really hard to sleep on the plane. I know I easily jet lag. How has Dolcina been doing? :smootch:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Ohhh! that is great. Hope your visit goes well.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

elly said:


> Safe travels....keeping Dolcina in my prayers.


:innocent:Thank you Cathy....and your babies are addddorable


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I wish sweet Dolcina all the very best :wub:


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> Dearest Sammy - I was just wondering late last night how Dolcina was doing...that's why I don't sleep at night. How has Dolcina been doing? :smootch:


:wub:...Susan, so you are one of those Moms who can't sleep at nights worrying for other moms:innocent: what an angel.

Well Dolcina is now walking :aktion033:although a little unstable on her paws, but that is a major improvement from being totally paralyzed.

I am very anxious :sweatdrop: to see how she will react to all the medications that we will start as of next week which are very strong:blink:.

They are Chemo medications. They are so strong that the Neurologist warned me that when she will be on them, I must not touch them, nor must I be in contact with her urine or feces. So I'll have to use gloves. 

You can imagine how destructive these medications are.:smstarz:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

So glad that you are going to see the "Top Doc" for GME. Please let us all know what he says. I for one am extremely interested in what he has to say. Good luck on your trip, and give your sweet girl a big hug!


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

silverhaven said:


> Ohhh! that is great. Hope your visit goes well.


Hi Maureen,

Dolcina says 'Fank yoo"

and I say...you have...:Cute Malt:


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Katkoota said:


> I wish sweet Dolcina all the very best :wub:


Dolcina says "Fank yooo" Awnty Katkoota:heart:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Good luck to both of you, you are both such brave girls!!! It is comforting to know such a good Neuro is right here in Ma where I live. I will pray that all this new doc's wisdom will make little Dolcina better :wub:.Safe travels!!


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

pammy4501 said:


> So glad that you are going to see the "Top Doc" for GME. Please let us all know what he says. I for one am extremely interested in what he has to say. Good luck on your trip, and give your sweet girl a big hug!


:ThankYou: Pam,

It wouldn't have been possible if it was not for YOU:aktion033:
You gave me the lead and I follow your advice.

I am bringing the camera to take pictures with Dr. Sisson and Dolcina. I am also bringing him a big portrait of Dolcina in a frame to put on his desk.

This will be an experience, I want to hide:brownbag:from reality, but I CAN'T :smpullhair: I have to go along with what is coming at me.

Giving Dolcina a hug:smootch: and a smooch from you.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Maisie and Me said:


> Good luck to both of you! It is comforting to know such a good Neuro is right here in Ma where I live.Safe travels!!



:rochard:We are cooooooooming your way Michelle, lucky you that you have such good specialists in your area, hope you'll never need them:amen:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sammy, I've been praying that you and sweet Dolcina have a safe trip. I'm so happy to read that you have been able to find the best doctor to examine and treat your precious little fluff baby angel. 

I will be checking in for updates and pictures. Hugs for both you and Dolcina.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Good luck with the appoint., I will be thinking of you.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Pray all goes well.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Lots of love and luck, Sammy! We're here for you and Dolcina in spirit.


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Good luck, hope Dr. Sisson has good news for Dolcina, he has been know to work miracles....


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Sammie, don't be put off by him. I have heard that he is quite dour and not terribly personable. He isn't the warm fluffy type. But, if you want the best....you put up with the rest!


Piccolina said:


> :ThankYou: Pam,
> 
> It wouldn't have been possible if it was not for YOU:aktion033:
> You gave me the lead and I follow your advice.
> ...


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Sweet little Dolcina is in my prayers and you as well.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sending prayers that Dr. Sission can help sweet little Dolcina.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Sending prayers that Dr. Sission can help sweet little Dolcina.


me too!
Have a safe trip and we'll be looking for an update. 
hugs and prayers!


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

What an amazing mom you are! You and sweet Dolcina will be in my prayers as you fly all the way across the country to see Dr Sission. How are *you* holding up? The stress of having a sick one can be overwhelming. Hopefully you can rest on the plane.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

educ8m said:


> How are *you* holding up? Hopefully you can rest on the plane.



Thank you Deb for your concern, but I am fine, I guess I am so overwhelmed:smpullhair::smstarz::smpullhair: with all that is going on that I don't have time to worry.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Sending prayers that Dr. Sission can help sweet little Dolcina.


From Lynn's mouth to God's ears:amen:


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

njdrake said:


> me too!
> Have a safe trip and we'll be looking for an update.
> hugs and prayers!


Well I am having a last moment stress: the kennel I have is not the right measurements:smscare2:, not approved by the Airline, it is off by 2'.

I went to Petsmart, to Centinella and couldn't find the right one.
And AA doesn't even sell it at the Airport. It is 11pm California time and I am in distress:smpullhair::smpullhair::smpullhair:


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Furbabies mom said:


> Sweet little Dolcina is in my prayers and you as well.


Dolcina says::ThankYou: "Fank yoo awnty Deborah"


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

pammy4501 said:


> Sammie, if you want the best....you put up with the rest!


You are a :good post - perfect Pam


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

sophiesmom said:


> Good luck,Dolcina....


Diane, Dolcina says she "likes yooo becos yooo 2 hav the same initials":HistericalSmiley::aktion033:


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

donnad said:


> Pray all goes well.


Donna, Dolcina says "If ze plane cannot land in Boshton, we can go vizzit Chloe and Summer in Nu Yok". :walklikeanegyptian:


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

chichi said:


> Good luck with the appoint., I will be thinking of you.


:dothewave:Soooooooooo many well wishers, it cannot BUT, go well:aktion033:


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Sammy, I've been praying that you and sweet Dolcina have a safe trip.


How gracious of you Marie, and everyone here at SM, in being so endearing to me and Girlie/Dolcina.

The support is so overwhelming. Who would have imagined so much concern from people whom we never met? How awesome it is to have adoring people such as the SM family.

Can I say? :you rock: SM


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Good luck Sammy. :wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Praying that everything goes well for you and Dolcina.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Sammie said:


> Good luck Sammy. :wub:


From Sammy to Sammie
:ThankYou:


----------



## cynthia's (Dec 30, 2011)

Have a safe trip and wish you a good prognosis!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Thinking of you this morning, Sammy. Did you find a carrier yet? Any chance you know someone with a small dog that you can borrow one for since it's only a day? Hoping this works. Can't believe Petco doesn't have one. In NYC we have pet shops all over the place that sell them. Good luck and hugs for tonight's trip and tomorrow's appointment. Little Dolcina has a lot of Aunt's who love her very much. :wub::wub:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Just came on tonight to wish you a safe trip tomorrow Sammy. I will be thinking of you and your baby and praying that you get the answers you need and want. It is going to be a really long day so I hope you will be able to get some sleep on the plane.

Good Luck

Hugs,
Lynda


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Good luck tomorrow Sammy!!!! I will be praying for you both:thumbsup:.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm late to the thread and i'm sure you've already went to the vets. I hope that the appointment was encouraging. Continuing to keep Dolcina in my prayers and hope that you have a safe trip back. :grouphug:


----------

